
Mnuchin Warns Virus Could Yield 20% Jobless Rate Without Action - EarthIsHome
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-17/mnuchin-warns-virus-could-yield-20-jobless-rate-without-action-k7wheob8
======
vanniv
Don't worry, the current set of actions being undertaken will cause 100%
jobless rate as hiding a job becomes illegal.

